# Conseils support pour iPad retina (3)



## Iaddict4 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voila j'ai chercher un peu sur internet (Amazon...) mais je ne sais pas trop quel support pour l'iPad prendre?

Je cherche un support pour mettre sur le bureau, dans la cuisine...
C'est pour lire les news, regarder des films, ...
J'aimerais bien pouvoir le mettre en charge aussi sur le support (si possible).

Voila j'aimerais savoir vos expériences avec les différents support et ce que vous me conseillez.

Et pour le budget si ca pouvait ne pas dépasser les 30 euros sur des sites comme Amazon ça serait cool! =)

Merci à vous!


----------

